# Agalychnis moreletii???



## sb2k15 (Jun 29, 2008)

Orange Sided Tree Frog or Morelets Tree Frog (Agalychnis moreletii) dose anyone know anythinhg about these frogs i gather from its latin name its the same class as red eyes, but do you keep them the same as?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

If the lation is the same as red eyes then the care probably is too. I've never seen them for sale though. Ever.


----------



## sb2k15 (Jun 29, 2008)

the were for sale a while back on exotic-pets im in the process of finding out wether they can get more.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh right. Exotic-pets barely have any amphibians in stock. I really liked the look the Pig nosed frog or Shovel nosed frog but, they never have any in. They don't even have a picture nor a care sheet... I contacted someone on that site and they said nothing about them... I don't really see the point in having them there and then NEVER getting any in.


----------



## iFrog (Apr 23, 2009)

Agalychnis moreletii is a stunning tree frog, very similar to its close relative "the red eyed tree frog" however it is not a commomly avaliable species and most that are offered would be wild caught.


----------

